# Painting a dining room table and chairs



## nebrpainter (Mar 16, 2014)

I've got a bid in to paint a dining room table and chairs. They are stained and lacquered now. I did a desk a while back in SW All Surface Enamel oil based, and it has held up pretty well. What other products have you guys used/had good luck with on furniture? Did you top coat it with type of clear coat?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

My first choice would be PPG Breakthrough, and my next choice would be Sherwin Williams Pro Industrial Multi Surface. :yes:

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

I would sand it damn good. Prime with bin. I like the smell. 

Then top coat with a top off the line paint of your choosing. 

I mean hell after a damn good prep. You could rub dirt on it and it would stick. 

Sent from my SGH-I257M using Tapatalk


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

nebrpainter said:


> I've got a bid in to paint a dining room table and chairs. They are stained and lacquered now. I did a desk a while back in SW All Surface Enamel oil based, and it has held up pretty well. What other products have you guys used/had good luck with on furniture? Did you top coat it with type of clear coat?


What Spider said.. Also, a couple coats of clear coat on table top wouldn't hurt..
Just make sure all your paint layers are compatible... The BM Advance has some pretty impressive leveling properties I'd say for a tabletop..


----------

